# Rhinestone Software



## jdmarti1 (Sep 10, 2015)

I have looked at all of the threads regarding rhinestone design software. Most of them are well over a year old. What software suggestions do you have? So far it looks like the wife will end up with CorelDraw, but I would want x7, so the macro would have to work with that. It looks like that kills off EasyStone, which is sad because it looks like a decent piece of software. It can be stand alone software, it doesn't have to be a macro, I just prefer it not break the bank. I don't think a piece of software that costs over 1k should be used for just one thing. To bad there isn't a good piece of Linux software out there.


----------



## pjmom60 (Mar 31, 2013)

We knew nothing about Corel Draw before we found The Rhinestone World and their software. Matt has numerous videos on how to use the software. They are the friendliest and most helpful group we've run across in this business. I'm still not the most adept at using Corel, but that's only because I don't put the time in. We highly recommend this company.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

I have TRW, ACS, & Hot Fix Era, ACS is my go to software for just doing rhinestones, TRW has some features that are ok, but not nearly as good as ACS, Hot Fix Era, is great if you are using a cams machine (I use it for my spangle machine).


----------



## jdmarti1 (Sep 10, 2015)

mfatty500 said:


> I have TRW, ACS, & Hot Fix Era, ACS is my go to software for just doing rhinestones, TRW has some features that are ok, but not nearly as good as ACS, Hot Fix Era, is great if you are using a cams machine (I use it for my spangle machine).


ACS? I read about hot fix, and it looks like it would also work with Corel and go to a cutter. Then later if she wants a machine, she can spangle away. Those things are crazy expensive.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

This lady will set help you out.
About/Subscribe | Digital Die Cutting With Sandy McCauley


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Hot fix era is pretty much stand alone, it will with Corel in some aspects.


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

See what you think about StoneCut Pro. StoneCut Pro: Rhinestone Transfer Design & Production Software


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

I am a Ioline design - stand alone and The Rhinestone World macro for Corel person. I am oh so happy with the Rhinestone World.


----------



## PCRTees (Dec 21, 2012)

Digital Art Solutions is the the company we use. I have used there software for about 9 years now. Stone Cut pro.


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

we still use CDR for designing and think it is good to work along with. The Rhinestone World mentioned above is truly perfect, whose softwares can help you save a lot of time.


----------



## Timothy L (Oct 14, 2015)

Hot fix is the only software I have used so far and it works great for what I do. I would love to learn Corel Draw just to expand my knowledge.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Tim, what version are you using? Does it crash on you when doing a simple task? Like editing? I'm having that issue from time to time.


----------



## ColDesiMark (Sep 28, 2015)

It really depends on what you want to accomplish. For 90% of our customers using CAMS, ProSpangle or the BrushnBake cutter method, Hotfix Era is the program of choice. 

HFE has a few benefits over Corel because it's designed to DO bling (ie, work in little circles).. you can do vector design or work in native hotfix designs, you can digitize truetype fonts, and the fills are awesome. One of the best things is that if you make a star in HotFix, for example, and populate it with stones, then decide you want it an inch bigger all you have to do is resize - it does the math and repopulates the stones itself. Not so if you create in Corel.

Of course Corel is a great package, and you can actually import directly into Hotfix form it. 

Nothing stopping you from using both applications, but with bling, the more you work in HotFix I think the happier you'll be in the end. 




jdmarti1 said:


> I have looked at all of the threads regarding rhinestone design software. Most of them are well over a year old. What software suggestions do you have? So far it looks like the wife will end up with CorelDraw, but I would want x7, so the macro would have to work with that. It looks like that kills off EasyStone, which is sad because it looks like a decent piece of software. It can be stand alone software, it doesn't have to be a macro, I just prefer it not break the bank. I don't think a piece of software that costs over 1k should be used for just one thing. To bad there isn't a good piece of Linux software out there.


----------

